# Bent and racked anglehead, can it be fixed?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

So the other day I decide to finally replace my old crappy 8" Tape Tech angle box with a brand new Northstar 7".

My wife brought the new box to the job for me and I happily installed it onto my old handle.

Attached my trusty 3" Northstar Angle Head and crawled up onto 12" of Perry scaffold to start running my angles.

I kept sticking the handle down through the hand holes in the plank and decided to jst lay it across the plank and be careful.
What does my clumsy ass do? That's right folks! I kicked the whole damn thing off.

Results, the nose cone/bullet bent and broke off and the angle head frame is slightly racked. Just enough so when I depress the one side it doesn't want to spring back.

The question, can the people who rebuild tools repair a bent angle head frame? I've heard it can't be done but I'd really like to try so I'm not out $350.


Any advice? Hopefully the Columbia guy will chime in!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

If you had Columbia


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Likely, yes they can. And you could too with a rebuild kit and a good flat surface and time... It takes time to get them right on, but you can. Just take it all apart and replace the broken or bent parts and square it up. I've spent an hour getting it flat. The last one I bought from Tape Tech was horrible out of the box. Took me an hour to take it apart and get it square.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Checkers, 

It is completely possible to repair a bent frame as long as the weld isn't broken. You just need a square to square it up, from there you need to line up the wingback (rainbow shaped part of the wing). It is hard to describe typing it out but if pm me your number I'd be glad to help you out. I'm flying today but I could call you when I get back.

If the weld is broken, or you don't want to do the repair you could ship the frame to me and I could fix the weld and square it up for you.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if i ever actually pony up the dollars and get the auto's i am definitely getting columbia. you guys are practically in my back yard. if you consider 45 minutes away in your back yard that is. if you guys ever have any refurbished tools let me know.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Columbia's note...*

Now gentlemen...THAT is marketing! :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah , it totally worked on me.


----------

